# Comment configurer une Time Capsule pour fonctionner avec PC



## P29A69 (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, ceci est mon premier message sur Macgeneration. J'espère ne pas m'être trompé d'intitulé et être dans le bon forum.

Ma configuration à la maison est la suivante :

Nous avons deux ordinateurs, 1 Imac dans le bureau et un PC portable pour le reste de la maison. notre fournisseur d'accès est Belgacom (Belgique) via la BBOX II. Attention, cette BBox n'a rien à voir avec la BBox Française...

Il y a une semaine, j'ai acheté une air port express afin d'envoyer en wifi mes données audio d'ITunes de l'Imac du bureau vers mon ampli qui est dans le salon. Malgré tous les essais de configuration le résultat est resté infructueux. Même si la configuration se fait, au final l'Imac ne reconnait pas l'Air Port Express. En me renseignant, je me suis rendu compte que d'autres avant moi s'étaient déjà  cassé les dents sur le sujet. Visiblement, le problème viendrait de la BBox II... J'ai donc ramené l'Air Port Express pour me faire remboursé.

C'est alors que j'ai parlé de mon intérêt pour la Time Capsule. En effet, j'aimerai n'avoir qu'un seul disque dur externe qui serait accessible en wifi autant par l'Imac que par le PC portable de mon épouse. Ainsi, je pourrai d'une part garder une partie pour les sauvegardes de Time Machine et d'autre part permettre à mon épouse d'accéder aux diverses photos et vidéos sans être obligé de faire des doubles sauvegardes... Et vis versa cela va de soit.

Le vendeur m'a dit c'est possible mais pas si simple... :-(

Visiblement, il faudrait déconnecter le wifi de la BBox II, brancher Time Capsule par câble sur le BBox, et par wifi du Time Capsule connecter les différents ordinateurs ainsi qu'une AirPort Express (branchée en direct sur mon ampli du salon). Je pourrai donc profiter du time capsule pour partager les vidéos et photos et autres avec mon épouse mais en même temps lire mes fichiers audio d'Itunes sur mon ampli...

Certains me disent qu'il faut avant tout partitionner la Time Capsule (une partie pour l'Imac et une autre pour le PC). Dès lors, où mettre mes fichiers pour qu'ils soient lisibles par les deux ordinateurs ? D'autres me disent qu'il n'y a pas besoin et d'autres encore me disent qu'il faut configurer le PC portable et que ça n'est vraiment pas simple...

Vu ma mauvaise première expérience avec l'Air Port Express, je doute un peu...

Question 1 : Comment désactiver le Wifi de la BBox II - Belgacom - Belgique ? Je précise car encore une fois elle n'a rien à voir avec la BBox Française...

Question 2 : Dois je vraiment partitionner Time Capsule. Et si oui, comment permettre tant au PC qu'à l'Imac d'accéder tout deux aux mêmes photos et vidéos sans pour autant faire de doubles sauvegardes ? Si possible, je préférerai éviter la partition.

Question 3 : N'aurais je pas le même problème du départ avec L'Air Port Express ?

Question 4 : Si elle existe et si elle est nécessaire, quelle est la procédure pour configurer le PC portable de mon épouse pour accéder à la Time Capsule ?

Merci d'avance pour l'intérêt que vous aurez à me lire.

A vos plumes... Ou plutôt à vos claviers ;-)


----------

